# Hiro running in the snow



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro running in the snow.
The sun was shining.

All the pictures: http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/HiroImSchnee21122009#


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah, my favorite little man from across the Atlantic. As always, your photos make me smile. Wonderful!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic photos! The sheer joy of the Havanese comes through loud and clear.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great shots!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I
View attachment 27016
Hiro!!!!!

Luv...luv...luv his pure joy in that first photo!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... There snow face cuter than Hiro's :biggrin1:

I'm never disappointed w/the pix you post, Ans. Having such a gorgeous subject helps, I'm sure


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I wish that dog would enjoy life a little more! What great shots (especially the one with the branch hanging from his chin)!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hiro could have his own calendar*

I love them all but the expression on the first one...like hey, I'm about to do something really fun!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Hiro, Beautiful snow photos.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

What Amazing and Beautiful photos!!! He is Gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Hiro - he is my hero!! He is such a beautiful boy with a gorgeous face. Thanks for sharing your great photos with us, Ans.


----------



## mrsmooki (Sep 16, 2008)

wonderful photos Living in a small country town in Australia we spend Christmas in very hot conditions we are expecting 37 celius I have a pic of two of my Havs having fun in the back yard merry Christmas everyone


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Terrific pictures!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gorgeous pictures Ans.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ans, as usual, wonderful pictures. But with a subject like Hiro, you can't fail. He is gorgeous.

Mrsmooki - love your pups.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the snow pictures, and the Australian photos on bright green are quite a contrast! I can't get my mind around a hot, green Christmas. Hope it's a good one, anyway!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiro is absolutely gorgous, love, love the pictures.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Ans! Spectacular as always! Thank you so much for sharing with us and merry Christmas to you!

How many "average" photos do you take to get one terrific photo? 

I don't understand why Hiro doesn't have snowballs stuck all over his legs and belly. He's just beautiful, your grooming practices must be perfect!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Stunning pictures and beautiful dog


----------

